# Fiat 500 Giardiniera 1962 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

A 1962 Fiat 500 Giardineira for a full detail , after being restored.


















After washing and claying


















Starting the dismantle stage

Bonnet before and after










Compound phase completed










Finished panel


























Front





































































Sideway














































































































Rear



















































Paint correction finished










More details


















Wheel arches degreased , cleaned , polished and sealed










Sanded grill and painted










Exaust before and after


















Interior was in top condition but not in a detail state 










Upper part cleaned but the major PITA was the glue attached to the paint...removed the best we can.




















































Interior finished


























120 hours later it´s time of Show off



















































hood cleand and waterproofed


































O Lsp was Zymol Vintage






























































































































































Regards

RM


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

What a great car, love it, great work :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic level of work :thumb:
Nice to see such a rare and cute car, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

That is brilliantly cool, fantastic work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

clcollins said:


> What a great car, love it, great work :thumb:





Showshine said:


> Nice job mate





ChrisST said:


> Fantastic level of work :thumb:
> Nice to see such a rare and cute car, thanks for sharing.





dsms said:


> That is brilliantly cool, fantastic work!


Thank you all guys :thumb:

It´s nice motor and the owner has 2


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow nice work and what a great car


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Lovely little car.

Shame about the orange peel finish, really lets the car down in places.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic. Agree about the op problem, really takes away from your work


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work on a stunning wee beauty :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

How cool  well done matey


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

essjay said:


> Wow nice work and what a great car





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work mate.





AaronGTi said:


> How cool  well done matey


Thank you :thumb:



CupraElliott said:


> Lovely little car.
> 
> Shame about the orange peel finish, really lets the car down in places.





stangalang said:


> Epic. Agree about the op problem, really takes away from your work


Yes it´s true , it has heavy op .
But a full sand was not an option here im afraid.
Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> nice work:thumb:


Thanks Jay :thumb:

What do you thing works best in a white car , don´t mind the durability issue. ??


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Racer said:


> Thanks Jay :thumb:
> 
> What do you thing works best in a white car , don´t mind the durability issue. ??


have to be Werkstat Acrylic for me:thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZWSAK000


----------



## ale (Jan 4, 2010)

still great job! what did you used on the chrome?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> have to be Werkstat Acrylic for me:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ale said:


> still great job! what did you used on the chrome?


I Used Menzerna Polishing Cream Pink , and it is very good :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top work! That cool little car is now better than new!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Top work! That cool little car is now better than new!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job on a very cool little car


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Great job on a very cool little car


Thanks Man :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Never seen one of them before, looks mint, keep up the good work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dennis said:


> Never seen one of them before, looks mint, keep up the good work


Thanks man and take a look at one i did last year.










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194934


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Fantastic work :thumb: It's like it just came off the production line. This is certainly something you don't see on the roads these days.

I bet that has got to be worth a small ( no pun intended ) fortune :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

I love classic cars


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Lovely car and top work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Amazing..





Keith_sir said:


> Brilliant!





The_Bouncer said:


> Fantastic work :thumb: It's like it just came off the production line. This is certainly something you don't see on the roads these days.
> 
> I bet that has got to be worth a small ( no pun intended ) fortune :thumb:





moshinho said:


> I love classic cars





tzotzo said:


> Lovely car and top work!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## dakar (Nov 23, 2010)

tugga power :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dakar said:


> tugga power :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Rui, you have done this car justice it looks brand new again 

Job well done :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!

Real life rocking horse poo.

And, it would seem you can polish this turd.

Loving your work sir.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Rui, you have done this car justice it looks brand new again
> 
> Job well done :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


*Thanks Mario* :thumb:



Gruffs said:


> Wow!
> 
> Real life rocking horse poo.
> 
> ...


*Thank you :thumb:*


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What a lovely wee car :argie:

Great job man :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wee_green_mini said:


> What a lovely wee car :argie:
> 
> Great job man :thumb:


Thank you man it was a joy to detail this car


----------

